# Grey Ghost



## Dan the bike man (Jan 10, 2013)

In the 80's my dad who collects bikes too found a single speed Grey Ghost at a garage sale for $35! It was in great shape as it was owned by girls so it was taken care of. My brother and I knew how to care for bikes (in the 80's and 90's we had 20 bikes +/- all the time), so he let us ride this rare bike. About 12 years ago he sold it, and I missed it. So I bought my own for my collection 2 weeks ago. It's all original, even the seat! The paint is not the best, but I LOVE this bike. Now I'm just looking for a 5 speed Krate (Apple most likely).


----------



## Darren Brown (Jan 27, 2013)

That thing looks awesome just as it is!! Original paint Ghosts are getting really hard to find...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks! It does look good in pictures, and from a few feet, but it does have some scrapes that are rusty, but it's a great bike. But I love this bike!


----------



## krateman (Feb 16, 2013)

The Grey Ghost coaster brake model may be the hardest one to find. Do not repaint this one. It doesn't need it. Great bike. It would be a keeper for my stable. I've got a '73 Orange with really nice original paint. It wont ever see a drop of new paint on it. I'm building it from the ground up and it will be a keeper. Good luck and go find another great one! Keep on ridin'!


----------

